# Need your help



## N1kon1k (Dec 5, 2015)

Hey peeps...New to the forum here... I have been doing photography ad a hobby for 2 years now...I mainly shoot during sunrise and sunset...now I am getting into night photography as well.  I shoot mainly nature landscape etc...I have a D5100 and am looking to step up my camera.

I am currently looking at a D7200 
What do you guys think about the camera?
Good for what do?
Also should I just dish the extra thousand and go to the D750?

Look at my instagram if you can to see my work to see what would best fit me. @johnymat84

Thanks in advance


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 5, 2015)

The 7200 is a DX format, the 750 is FX.  You're talking two totally different animals.


----------



## N1kon1k (Dec 5, 2015)

I know...one is full frame and the other is cropped censor... That's why I am kind of confused on which one would be best...because in low light conditions they seem pretty good and the D750 has a higher I so but it will also switch it to black and white on the high end...


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 5, 2015)

If you're shooting DX now, what is it you need FX to do?


----------



## N1kon1k (Dec 5, 2015)

I just don't know if I should upgrade to a full frame since I am not planning on buying a new camera for a few years...I don't want to buy a camera for the wrong reasons...that's why I am asking you guys for a little help Also on the other hand I am looking for a good camera all around better than the one I have...


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 5, 2015)

If you move to FX, will you need to get new glass as well?


----------



## N1kon1k (Dec 5, 2015)

Yeah I know...that's why I waited to get more experienced in photography...I have been using budget lens and now that I feel like I know a little more? (So I think) I wanted to make the move now if It's better ....rather than buy new lens for a dx and wishing that I started the collection with the fx ...and have to start all over again with all new lenses


----------



## dannylightning (Dec 5, 2015)

D7200 = Awesome,  i like the extra reach of a crop sensor for wild life,  sure full frame has a DX mode too but you loose megapixels when you use DX mode on the D750 so the D7200 seems like a very good choice for what i do.

D750 = even more awesome,  seems to be killer in low light which is the huge turn on about that camera for me. 

you mention buying a DX lens,  you know you can use FX lenses on a DX camera.   so if you want new lenses you can always get FX lenses for your D5200 and if you ever decided to move to a FX camera well you have the lenses for it. 

i have seen top notch photos come out of a lower end DX camera body with a good lens on it.   lenses and knowing how to use the camera are probably more important than having the best body out there.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 5, 2015)

Yep.  One path to FX is to line the road with buying FX glass today, and generate a well-rounded suite of glass.  Then, you can sell your DX glass to help fund your FX body.


----------



## N1kon1k (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks Danny I didn't know I could use fx on the dx... I still got a lot to learn...so I appreciate the input... For now I'm still learning on which I struggle most and that is which fstop to use for best results...sure I know about depth of field and stuff but there is a lit more to it... They both seem very good cameras and I want to get out of the D5100 and get a bit more pixels and something a bit better of a camera but I agree with you...New good lens and knowing how to use them is what creates the shot


----------



## Emanuel M (Dec 5, 2015)

It's like 550 to 600 more, not a thousand.
Completely different cameras tho...
One Dx, other Fx.
"If you don't know if you need an Fx (or even what it is), you don't need it" - go for the D7200.
Take in mind that lenses are the best part of the camera (after the photographer ofc) - You might save a lot of money on great Dx lenses.

Cheers


----------



## dannylightning (Dec 5, 2015)

your welcome 

f stop = depth of field and how much light gets in to the camera.  each lens will have a sweet spot where it will be the sharped at a specific f stop.    personally i like shooting with a low f stop number if the lens still give me good results,  

if your using a really slow shutter speed which lets lots of light in you may need to use a high F stop number (small aperture) or too much light will get in.

if your not getting enough light in the camera you may need a low f stop number (wide aperture).   a lens like a 1.8 is great for low light shooting but it can be hard to use a 1.8 since the depth of field is so shallow.    especially if your close to what your shooting.    shoot at stuff that is farther away and usually most stuff will still be in foucs. 

that is how i look at f stop,  hope that helps some.

more MP is really only going to be helpful if you need to blow up the photo really big.  or you crop a image allot and still want to make a descent size print with it.


----------



## ratssass (Dec 5, 2015)

...please explain the the extra reach you get from DX over FX


----------



## Emanuel M (Dec 5, 2015)

The crop sensor of nikon dx cameras get you 1,5x closer to the subject.
For example - a 100mm lens on fx is 100mm, on DX it's a 150mm...


----------



## ratssass (Dec 5, 2015)

NO.....just NO
...'spain with your visual/multimedia,Sparky,please.....it helped me get my head wrapped around that.


----------



## Emanuel M (Dec 5, 2015)

?


----------



## Designer (Dec 5, 2015)

N1kon1k said:


> Yeah I know...that's why I waited to get more experienced in photography...I have been using budget lens and now that I feel like I know a little more? (So I think) I wanted to make the move now if It's better ....rather than buy new lens for a dx and wishing that I started the collection with the fx ...and have to start all over again with all new lenses


Frankly, not only can you use the FX lenses on a DX body, you can also switch into "DX mode" and use DX lenses on the FX body.

Now I'm sure that sounds confusing, but when you think you wish to move up (in cost, at least) to FX, you probably should have some idea of WHY you want to do that.  One legitimate reason is for newer technology.  Another might be for better low-light performance.  Yet another might be for the more shallow depth of field of an FX sensor.  Or, shoot; maybe you just have a couple thousand extra dollars burning a hole in your pocket, and "need" the larger format.  

Whatever the reason you decide, you don't have to make all your lenses "fit" the new format, as the new format can be operated in DX mode for those DX lenses you still have.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 5, 2015)

A DX lens does not change the focal length of the lens.
a 50mm is a 50mm no matter if on a 1.7"  a MFT, a APS-C or FF sensor.
The field of view is changed due to the cropping factor .. a technical thing but still in essence it gives perceived view of a smaller image circle. ==> Camera Sensor Crop Factor and Equivalent Lens Focal Length

I've had a d7000 that I recently sold.  It was the predecessor to the d7100 and d7200.  A great camera.  But no low light competition to my d600 full frame.
FYI, with the d7000, other than the kit lens, I only bought FF lenses for it so when I switched to FF I only had to buy a FF body.

My d600 also cropped better than the d7000 (16mp sensor) for distant objects.  I didn't compare it to a 24mp d7100 APS-C sensor though.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 5, 2015)

here's from a previous post I did
but it helps to understand how to calculate a Field of View based upon sensor size in relation to the focal length

The size of the sensor determines the "crop"
35mm FullFrame sensor = 1 to 1
APS-C sensor = 1.5x (or 1.6x) to 1 
other smaller sizes increase that amount ==> https://lensvid.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/Sensors-size-01-01.jpg
as below - crop factor is the 4th row.






You then take that crop factor, such as 1.5x for APS-C and multiple it to the lens focal length. 
So a 18-55 on a APS-C sensor would
18 x 1.5 - 55 x 1.5 = 27 - 82.5 in perceived field of view


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 5, 2015)

ratssass said:


> NO.....just NO
> ...'spain with your visual/multimedia,Sparky,please.....it helped me get my head wrapped around that.



You mean this post?


----------



## N1kon1k (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks guys really appreciate all the input and the time to explain things better to me...like "astroNikon" mentioned I was thinking of the D750 just because of the new technology and low light.... But if I am going to jeopardize depth of field I might want to invest on the D7200 for now and start buying better lens...as it is both the D750 or D7200 have better sensors, technology, and MP than my D5100 so I'm sure the performance will be noticeable... I also am planning on blowing up my pics and put them in my business and home so megapixels will definitely be a need...

Thanks for the diagram..I will look into it a bit more and try to understand it...


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 5, 2015)

I'd say go for the 7200.  Use your DX glass for a while and see if you're where you want to be.  If so, you're all set.  If you decide you need to up your stable of lenses, start looking into FX glass.  Replace one lens at a time, especially if your budget is a big constraint.  Eventually, you'll have enough good glass to switch to the D750, or whatever Nikon has at that point in the future.  Who knows, you may get the mythical D400, or a D850, or D900.


----------



## N1kon1k (Dec 5, 2015)

Ha ha thanks 480sparky... Will do...I think that's the best and logical way to go...I can always sell my older stuff to someone that's just starting out afterwards...


----------



## goodguy (Dec 6, 2015)

I own the D750, aweosme camera and if you can afford it over the D7200 then get it, the D7200 is an amazing camera too, in my eyes the best APS-C camera in the market.
Maybe a third option, if your main interest is Landscaping the Nikon D610 will be just as good for that as the D750, the D750 advanced AF system is not really important here nor is the slightly better low light performance.


----------



## Emanuel M (Dec 6, 2015)

Even the D600 and D700 are better 
Yesterday I saw a D700 with a kit lens for 600$ - used, but in great shape. 
I was tempted


----------



## N1kon1k (Dec 6, 2015)

goodguy said:


> I own the D750, aweosme camera and if you can afford it over the D7200 then get it, the D7200 is an amazing camera too, in my eyes the best APS-C camera in the market.
> Maybe a third option, if your main interest is Landscaping the Nikon D610 will be just as good for that as the D750, the D750 advanced AF system is not really important here nor is the slightly better low light performance.


 
Thanks good guy... And yes I agree. I am going to take a look at the D610 ...didnt really looked at that one... I was interested in the D750 because of the low light performance for night photography since I will be doing both landscape and night photography... 

But I think Nikon makes awesome cameras no matter what... Sure some cameras are tweaked for different things...but at the end is all about the lens and the guy behind the camera... Thanks for the input


----------



## goodguy (Dec 6, 2015)

N1kon1k said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > I own the D750, aweosme camera and if you can afford it over the D7200 then get it, the D7200 is an amazing camera too, in my eyes the best APS-C camera in the market.
> ...


The D610 and D750 have very similar sensor, the D750 is a step up from the D610 in almost every way but when doing landscaping the D610 and D750 are about equal so while I personally still would want the D750 for my needs I think for a mainly landscape photographer the D610 is just as good and you save some money at the same time.

Good luck


----------



## N1kon1k (Dec 6, 2015)

goodguy said:


> N1kon1k said:
> 
> 
> > goodguy said:
> ...


Just read a few things and the D750 is the middle child between the D610 AND the D810... I briefly read that the D600 used to have dust on it so they upgraded it the new keep the D610... 

one of the things I just remembered that made me think of the D750 was the tilt screen since I have it on my D5100
I actually use the tilt screen a lot believe it or not...
I don't have much experience with photography but maybe there is a reason why high end models have fixed screens...


----------



## dannylightning (Dec 6, 2015)

610 is a great camera but it does not have the latest and greatest technology but most landscape photogrophers would be very happy with it.,    buy the 750 if you want better low light ( less noise at high ISO) and video performance,    i cant remember why but the 750 is said to be one of the best nikon cameras for video.    

if your not getting getting noisy photos from high iso the 610 or the 7200 may be a good choice if you want to pay a little less.   if you are doing landscapes and you are using a tripod in low light situations,   you can keep the iso at 100,   use a longer shutter speed and you will not need to worry about noise from high iso.    if you are hand holding in low light you cant use a slow shutter speed or you get blurred images and the iso will need to be cranked up which can cause noise.

personally i would pick the D7200 over the D610 but that is just me, i think its better for what i do with a camera, for land scapes the 610 is probably going to be a bit better.   if i were going to buy a full frame i would get the D750, its seems its kind of made to be good at everything and has awesome low light performance.

i think your first step should be getting your self a good FX lens or two to use for your landscapes,    and that will give you time to decide on what body you want to get if you are not sure on which one you want yet. 

sigma and tamron both make a 17-50mm f/2.8 lens that people really seem to like allot and they are affordable compared to allot of lenses, they are very sharp and 2.8 is good in low light.  its a constant 2.8 lens so no matter what focal length you are at you can use the lens at 2.8 if you want to.    the f stop can be changed to f/8 or what ever you want,  its not always at f/2.8 unless you want it to be.  if you are concerned about low light that wold be a nice lens to get.

the nikon 70-300mm f/4-5.6 G ED VR lens is another lens that is somewhat affordable and people really seem to love.  its very good for landscapes,  you can start getting in to wild life shots of you can get somewhat close to the wild life and its also taking photos of people.  my friend has one, i have seen many pics posted here taken with that lens and its outstanding for the money.    there is a nikon, tamron and sigma  70-200 f/2.8 lenses as well but there a bit more money.

when buying a sigma lens  if the lens is marked EX it is full frame.  if marked DC it is a crop sensor lens.  not sure how tamron labels full frame vs crop..    sigma makes some very nice lenses for less money compared to the big name brands,   not all of their lenses are great but allot of them are.   some of the newer ones are getting up there in price but allot of there new lenses are really nice.

if you ever get a d7200 or a full frame camera you can get some of the older nikon lenses that are excellent but do not have a built in focus motor.   the 7200 and the full frames all have a built in focus motor in the body so you do not need a lens with a focus motor built in.   you can get some excellent old nikon lenes used that do not have a built in focus motor between 50 and 400 bucks that some say are comparable to some of the really expensive nikon lenses of today as far as image quality goes.


----------



## N1kon1k (Dec 6, 2015)

dannylightning said:


> 610 is a great camera but it does not have the latest and greatest technology but most landscape photogrophers would be very happy with it.,    buy the 750 if you want better low light ( less noise at high ISO) and video performance,    i cant remember why but the 750 is said to be one of the best nikon cameras for video.
> 
> if your not getting getting noisy photos from high iso the 610 or the 7200 may be a good choice if you want to pay a little less.   if you are doing landscapes and you are using a tripod in low light situations,   you can keep the iso at 100,   use a longer shutter speed and you will not need to worry about noise from high iso.    if you are hand holding in low light you cant use a slow shutter speed or you get blurred images and the iso will need to be cranked up which can cause noise.
> 
> ...



I use ISO 100 probably 90% of the time with a long exposure on night shots... With my D5100 noise is definitely an issue specially since I am using a 55mm lens. However buying a new lens with a better aperture will definitely boost my chances... You may be onto something as far as lens... Just convinced my girlfriend to get me a lens for Christmas....so guess the lens will be free...ha ha... This will help me with making a hasty decision... Once again thanks for the input.... Which lens would you recommend? From tamron? Do you know the model?


----------



## dannylightning (Dec 6, 2015)

N1kon1k said:


> dannylightning said:
> 
> 
> > 610 is a great camera but it does not have the latest and greatest technology but most landscape photogrophers would be very happy with it.,    buy the 750 if you want better low light ( less noise at high ISO) and video performance,    i cant remember why but the 750 is said to be one of the best nikon cameras for video.
> ...



using a 50mm lens has nothing to do with how much noise you get in a photo.,   ISO does,  100 iso your images should be noise free, at higher iso you get more noise no matter what the focal length of the lens.

no matter what the focal length your lens is or what f stop you use the lens at should not have anything to do with noise,  the iso your using is what determines how much noise you have in the image.,  if you are using low iso and your still getting noise something is off somewhere.     i could use a 18mm or a 1200mm lens and set the f stop to any number i want,  set the iso at 100 and the image should be noise free.

as far as what lenses to get,  there are lots of really good lenese out there,  it all depends on the focal length you want,  do you want a fast lens ( f/1.4,,,, f/1.8 or f/2.8) wold be considered fast lenses.  and how much you want to spend on the lens all come into play with asking what kind of lens to get..

if you wold be ok with a 17-50mm f/2.8 lens these are very popular and image quality should be very comparable between the two.

here are a few links to lenses that will give really good image quality,   (if you are good with your camera)  but are not crazy expensive.  i think the tamoron and sigmal are crop sensor lenses,  i do not know that much bout the newer full frame lenses to really recommend them.  the nikon 70-300 is a full frame lens and its is verry good.

unless you want to spend more money or you have a camera with a focus motor in the body which right now you do not, your probably not gonna get a better bang for the buck than these.  but you would probably not want that tamron or sigma if you think you are going to go with a full frame camera body.   if you do not mind manual focus only you could always get a lens without a focus motor but you have to focus the lens by hand if you go that rout.

Amazon.com : Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8 EX DC OS HSM FLD Large Aperture Standard Zoom Lens for Nikon Digital DSLR Camera : Camera Lenses : Camera & Photo

Amazon.com : Tamron Auto Focus 17-50mm F/2.8 SP XR Di II VC (Vibration Compensation) Zoom Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras : Camera Lenses : Camera & Photo

if you want a second lens with more zoom this one is very good.  allot of land scape photogrophers love the 70-200 or 70-300mm lenses since it will let them zoom in on things that are farther away if they are not looking to get a wide angle shot of the subject.  or they can zoom in really tight on a close subject

Amazon.com : Nikon 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6G ED IF AF-S VR Nikkor Zoom Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras : Camera Lenses : Camera & Photo

if you had the 17-50mm and the 70-300mm you would be set for almost any type of shooting you want to do and both of those lenses are capable of producing very good image quality..    here is a link for each lens showing photos that should be taken with each one.

the sigma 17-50 2.8  Search: sigma 17-50mm 2.8 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

the tamron 17-50 2.8 Search: tamron 17-50mm 2.8 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

the nikon 70-300  Search: nikon 70-300mm | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



here are some older full frame lenses to look at that do not have the focus motor but can produce great image quality if you are good with the camera..  but with your camera you would have to manually focus with these lenses by hand

since with full frame you get a more image in the frame they usually do not go as wide,  you probably wont find a 18mm full frame lens unless you getting a ultra wide angle lens or something like that but that is more of a specialty type of lens. 

Amazon.com : Nikon 35-70mm f/2.8D Auto Focus Zoom Nikkor Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras (Discontinued by Manufacturer) : Camera Lenses : Camera & Photo

Amazon.com : Nikon 28-105mm f/3.5-4.5D Autofocus Zoom Nikkor Lens (Discontinued by Manufacturer) : Camera Lenses : Camera & Photo
psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_sfl_title_6&smid=A2GU9W96NTL362

Amazon.com : Nikon Nikkor 35-80mm f4-5.6D AF Zoom Lens : Camera Lenses : Camera & Photo


----------



## goodguy (Dec 6, 2015)

In regards to the Tilt Screen on the D750......................

I own the D750 for a year now, its been bullet proof reliable, I found the tilt screen to be useful from time to time.
The tilt screen is very well made and I have no fear that this will make my camera less reliable or more prone to break.
As I said if you have the cash the D750 is the camera to buy but the D610 for landscape is just as good if you shoot landscape at 100ISO and camera on tripod.

For this type of photography the D5500 will be just as good as the D7200 as it actually have  very slightly better hi ISO performance then the D7200 and is cheaper.

You have a lot of options and I think you should make up your mind and go for it, you will keep doubting yourself whether you go for DX or FX.
One more thing, think of where you see yourself heading in the future, if you see yourself in the future going FX then might as well get now an FX camera, if not then DX will be just fine too.

Oh and just last thing, if this piece of information is worth anything, all the serious landscaping photographers that I heard of use full frame camera, not crop sensor!


----------



## Emanuel M (Dec 6, 2015)

goodguy said:


> Oh and just last thing, if this piece of information is worth anything, all the serious landscaping photographers that I heard of use full frame camera, not crop sensor!


I think all "serious photographers" use both formats 
And even Medium format and micro 43 

Cheers


----------



## goodguy (Dec 6, 2015)

Emanuel M said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and just last thing, if this piece of information is worth anything, all the serious landscaping photographers that I heard of use full frame camera, not crop sensor!
> ...


I didnt say all serious photographers, I said the ones I know which doesn't mean much, yes now that you mention Medium format I remember one that uses this type of camera for landscaping.


----------



## N1kon1k (Dec 6, 2015)

Ha ha...Thanks guys I really appreciate all the input on you all (good guy and dannylighting and Emanuel)... It's a lot to choose from that's why I decided to post this thread and see everyone's opinion...in the end it's my decision but a little help from wiser and more knowledgeable people it's always better than me just going to the store and be that guy "hey I want the best $h@T you got"

I did however think the best way is to buy a better lens and really think about the camera a bit more...in the end I am still learning and it's a hobby...I don't need the latest and greatest...just simply a good well rounded camera that will fit my needs... Thanks to all and I'll keep you guys posted on the final purchase... Thanks again to all...you guys definitely helped a lot...I posted this question on DPReview and my post hasn't even been approved to be posted yet... 

Also while on this subject other than Amazon, does anyone here recommend a good legit website with good prices for my future purchases? Best buy is not the best place to go for camera stuff...ha ha


----------



## Designer (Dec 6, 2015)

N1kon1k said:


> Also while on this subject other than Amazon, does anyone here recommend a good legit website with good prices for my future purchases? Best buy is not the best place to go for camera stuff...ha ha


When I was shopping for my first DSLR, it was Best Buy that had the best deal.  You have to be on the lookout for deals.


----------



## ratssass (Dec 6, 2015)

...one thing i would be very cautious of,is opinions and recommendations.Do yourself a favor,and research,research,research.When you come across something that's repeated by many,then your radar should be alerted.It's very easy to find info.This forum  is just one tool,use it as such.
 As far as buying....Adorama,B&H,KEH,are always there.Got no problem with BestBuy,either.They all just require your research,beforehand.Myself,I'm fortunate enough to have a few "Brick/Mortar" stores within 50 miles,to give them the first shot,because I knew what I was looking for,now I'm just looking for the best deal.
Research,Research,Research!!!!!....lack of such will only buy,buyers remorse and a bad experience.GL.


----------



## N1kon1k (Dec 6, 2015)

ratssass said:


> ...one thing i would be very cautious of,is opinions and recommendations.Do yourself a favor,and research,research,research.When you come across something that's repeated by many,then your radar should be alerted.It's very easy to find info.This forum  is just one tool,use it as such.
> As far as buying....Adorama,B&H,KEH,are always there.Got no problem with BestBuy,either.They all just require your research,beforehand.Myself,I'm fortunate enough to have a few "Brick/Mortar" stores within 50 miles,to give them the first shot,because I knew what I was looking for,now I'm just looking for the best deal.
> Research,Research,Research!!!!!....lack of such will only buy,buyers remorse and a bad experience.GL.



Thanks ratssass. I have been doing research on a few sites...like dpreview and following a few photographers on YouTube like digital rev and a few others...I agree research is key...but having people in the field and seeing their opinions and discussing things back and forth is a great part of it... Even when I go into stores I'll ask a few questions and I get the guys saying... " you should take a few classes with me" 

In the end you have to know how to filter the good from the bad info.


----------



## goodguy (Dec 7, 2015)

Designer said:


> N1kon1k said:
> 
> 
> > Also while on this subject other than Amazon, does anyone here recommend a good legit website with good prices for my future purchases? Best buy is not the best place to go for camera stuff...ha ha
> ...


Yeap, I bought my D750 at Best Buy


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 7, 2015)

goodguy said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > N1kon1k said:
> ...


Best buy, at least when I bought my d7000 there, will price match (but only from a few designated websites)
NikonUSA actually had a sale on their website for the weekend and BestBuy matched it.
They tried to sell me some cheap UV filters too to protect my lens.  :/


----------



## Designer (Dec 7, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> They tried to sell me some cheap UV filters too to protect my lens.  :/


Of course they did!  They're only repeating what they've been taught.


----------



## wezza13 (Dec 7, 2015)

Also, I highly recommend going to a camera shop and trying out the various models yourself.

We can all give you our opinions but only YOU know what would suit you best.  You might find that the camera everybody recommends, is one that you absolutely hate the feel of once it's in your hands!

Try a few out at your local shop and combine it with the views you receive on various forums.

Good luck!


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 7, 2015)

Designer said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > They tried to sell me some cheap UV filters too to protect my lens.  :/
> ...


They're only taught technical specifications and stuff on how to sell the cameras.
Few are actually photographers so they don't know any better.


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 13, 2015)

There is no "best" -- one camera will do some things a bit better and likewise with the other one. A Rolls Royce will get stuck in the swamp but you probably don't want to drive your date to the Academy Awards in the beat up old Jeep. The world is whizzing by and a digital camera has a low shelf life so don't think you're gonna want to use that new one forever. Match the camera to what you want to shoot. You can always rent the other type camera once in a while. It ain't the box, it's the eye and the brain.


----------

